# Southern Bream Series - Burrill lake 9/8/09



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

There is another round of the SBS coming up in a couple of weeks time and since i was the only yakker to show up at the Lake Conjola round im interested to see if we can get some numbers happening for this round so i dont look like a goose again.
I have no connections with this comp, just keen to see some other yakkers there for some competition as i ended up just having a casual fish last time since there was no one to enter up against.
As far as i can see, it will be run from the Big4 resort at Burrill but im not 100% sure of exactly where to go etc.
Ive asked a few questions and just waiting on a reply so ill post up any additional info as i get it.

http://www.basinlureandfly.org.au/events.php


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Im in, my livewell needs a good workout! (Still, sigh).

Surely the AKFF mob can round up 20 or so for a South Coast event?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I assume you need to be a club member and theres a comp entry fee?

I'd love a weekend away somewhere soon, so might be interested..


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Davey G said:


> I assume you need to be a club member and theres a comp entry fee?
> 
> I'd love a weekend away somewhere soon, so might be interested..


davey, you dont need to be a club member to enter in the SBS, only if your joining in on their club weekends, but the SBS is open to everyone.
$25 registration fee payable on the day, i dont think they take any pre-registrations.


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

can't make this one,   the twins 5th birthday. Hopefuly I can make the October event.

Nev


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Very tempted. Will keep in touch. 
Burril Lake you say, they may as well write GregL's name on the trophy now.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

blueyak said:


> Very tempted. Will keep in touch.
> Burril Lake you say, they may as well write GregL's name on the trophy now.


Awww geez Stewie, you say the nicest things.. :lol: :lol: 
Burrill in August...mmmm...two words spring to mind..... 'Shut Down'.
If I'm around then I guess I'll give it a crack...although I wouldn't be overly confident - its bloody hard going at the moment - I know the buggers are in there, but I can't for the life of me find them at the moment. The water is bloody freezing (I went in the other day doing some deep water re-entry on Homer) - I'd say its only around 16 degrees, if that.
Might have to start dumping some snapper frames in spot x :twisted: 
It would be good to see a few crew there for it though - and there are some cracking fish in there.
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

yeh its not the greatest time of year to have a comp, but im still getting some decent bream around here landbased so im just going into it hoping for the best, not overly confident but ill give it a go.
At the Burrill meet we had, i did come accross some great looking spots and saw some good fish around so im hoping to get up there for a half day next weekend to do some pre-fishing and see whats doing.
Ill report back with the result 8)


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Just got some additional info in regards to place of registration, copied from their website:

Hi Craig,

We will be starting and finishing from the shore at the Big 4 Park. Anyone can register and pay there on the morning. They are ok with us using the park for this. 
They are also offering a discount for anyone fishing this event and staying at the park. 
Just so everyone knows they have a boat ramp. Not that you will need to use it.

There is a few ramps around Burril if you are not staying at the Park. 
There is a council ramp and also a ramp at the ski gardens. The one at the ski gardens we are trying to sort out a waver. We will keep you posted.

Look forward to having a few yac's


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

hey Craig

i'm planning to enter if all plans pull through 
i have never fished there before so am thinking of heading down there for a prefish sometime would love to hear how your prefish goes.

Jon


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

where is the council ramp??


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

dishley said:


> where is the council ramp??


Its at the end of Lakeview Drive. Come off the highway at the shops, follow that road to the end (there is an 'unofficial dirt ramp right in front of you that I've used every now and then when visiting a mate), then turn right, and follow it to the end. 
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

GregL said:


> Burrill in August...mmmm...two words spring to mind..... 'Shut Down'.


Yeah the little buggers were hard enough to catch in summertime....I can only imagine how hard it would fish in Winter..


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I am a maybe for this one too......


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry [sort of] am on plane to Christchurch.

I had a good go on dusk two fridays ago for a pineapple glazed. Normal places were quiet and not many bait fish or even movement [only a couple of large mullet belly flops]. Did not go right up creek but just kept thinking the bite would come as it got dark for nada. Put in at Kings Point ski park.

scm


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

ok this could be good. I'll make plans. See if I can get a live well at the boat show


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

southcoastmatty said:


> Put in at Kings Point ski park.


Do you have to pay to get in there? I'm keen as to find access to the back reaches. I've been for one recon trip and there's a little park near the ski place from what i remember. Looked ok to launch from but nowhere near as convenient as the ramp.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah they charge you at the Ski Club - there's no ticket machine, but there is an eagle-eyed old dude who keeps an eye out for people using the ramp, who will come down and ask you to pay. Not sure if you'd be able to get away with it as your not actually using the ramp? Speak to the guy if he turns up.
I hit the lake the other day and came home pretty dejected. I spent a lot of time cruising around looking for schooled fish in the deep water, but never found them. I ended up dropping two fish from an unassuming little snag (actually I think it was the same fish on both casts).
Smeg


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

planning to be down the coast again next weekend camping down at depot and having a pre-fish on sunday morning if anyone is interested. 
where would be the best place to launch from at the lake.

Jon


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

So who is going down for the Comp?


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok i'll be there does anyone know what time it starts? Is it on saturday or sunday or both?


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Dishly

The Comp is on Sunday. THere is a briefing at 6:45am at the Big 4 Caravan park and the on water time is from 7am to 2pm.

Looks like its going to be between you and I. Wooohooo I'm in with a chance ;-)

Here is a snippet from their website.

Southern Bream Series 2009 # 4

Kayak Section

VENUE : Burrill Lake

BRIEFING will be at 6:45am The Big 4 Caravan Park beach.

DATE : Sunday, 9th August, 2009

FISHING TIME : 7.00am - 2.00 pm

FINISH LOCATION The beach behind The big 4 Caravan Park
ENTRY FEE : $25 per kayak (one angler per kayak)

Cash prizes awarded based on entries received

The competition will be an individual event for Kayaks with separate cash prizes to the boating section. All kayak anglers will also be eligible for the Biggest Bream prize.

RULES

•Fishing will commence at 7am. All kayaks must be at the finish location with key tag returned by 2.00pm otherwise they will be disqualified. 
•The boundaries for this event will be St Georges Basin and its tributaries. No kayak is to cross the bar. Fishing outside these boundaries will result in disqualification. 
•Life Jackets must be worn whilst kayak is on the move. 
•Propulsion is by under water kick or paddle power only. 
•2 bream only per individual to be weighed live at the weigh in location. 
•All fish must be Fisheries Legal Length (to tip of tail) to be eligible for weighing.(250mm) 
•All fish must be released after live weigh in. 
•The weigh master's decision is final. 
•It is the responsibility of the angler to hold a current NSW recreational fishing licence 
•It is the responsibility of the kayak owner to comply with current NSW Waterways rules and regulations. 
•Lure and fly only. No bait or burley permitted. 
•Anglers may fish with one hand held rod at any one time. 
•Failure to comply with the rules will result in disqualification. 
It is the angler's responsibility to ensure the survival of the fish until weigh in, a live well or aerated tank is recommended.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey

i'll be there aswell

attending
__________
Jon
Catfishkeith
dishley
Paffoh

Maybe's
_______________
GregL
Craig450
FishWhisperer
Blueyak
Davey G
Patwah


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Wish I could make it down for this but the little fellas christening is on, I suppose i had better not miss that 8)

Hopefully I can make it down south for any others.

Cheers Dave


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

my chances of winning are slimming :twisted:


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

well i reakon its going to be super slow fishing so who ever catchs a legal bream is in for a chance.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Jon said:


> well i reakon its going to be super slow fishing so who ever catchs a legal bream is in for a chance.


Spot on there Jon old buddy,
I gave the lake another serious work over on Saturday. This time I fished the whole way down the channel (twice), the oyster flats near the bridge, and the bridge itself.
Absolute squat along there - I never even saw a fish (water was very clear).
I then hit the Western arm, and ended up with 2 flatties and a small squire - from a spot I nearly always get flatties from. I hit both the edge drop offs on each side of the arm, and did a lot of work in deep open water - but I found no bream. doh  
Bait schools were very patchy, and I didn't even find any tailor - what the hell has happened to my beautiful lake?!

Like Jon said, if you catch a bream, then you'll be in with a shot for sure, so it will be the most even playing field anyone could hope for.
The weather is looking pretty good at this stage - very light winds forecast at this stage, so it will be a nice day on the water regardless.
I'm still not decided, but I guess I probably will make an appearance, seeing as its my back yard...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Need a good turnout guys overwise they may pull the series...

I am in, as if any others dont wanna kick my ass!? (Seriously, nows your chance!)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

paffoh said:


> Need a good turnout guys overwise they may pull the series...
> 
> I am in, as if any others dont wanna kick my ass!? (Seriously, nows your chance!)


I am still a not so sure on this one. Got visitors coming down from Newy but the guy is a keen fisherman but has never done any kayak stuff before. I know they are heading back to Newy on SUN arvo/night so will make a D when they get here FRI night. Plus I would have to borrow a yak so he could use mine and then there is tackle.....I am keen though, will have to see.

Paff,

Does the IZM work on bream????? 

If Paddy goes you could get a run for your money....He is in the zone at the moment.

I dare say Greg is getting a little nervous now....


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

paffoh

Start bending over :lol:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

As much as I would love to be there I will be in Canberra for the weekend with a couple of long term family arrangements... May well pass some yaks on the road up the hill. All the best to everyone who gets to Buill and hope you have a great weekend...

Cheers
John


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

You'll probably catch a 50cm bream the way your luck is going _at the moment_ :twisted:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Any last takers, cmon!

Just confirmed attendance, will be at the van park with Paddy from mid afternoon Saturday.

0432 901 295 to catch up.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

I might see you guys there SUN morning.......


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

FishWhisperer said:


> I might see you guys there SUN morning.......


Hope you make it, the more the better


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm out. I hope you all have a magic session and show the boaters a thing or 2.

Good luck to all that attend.

Stewie


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

blueyak said:


> I'm out. I hope you all have a magic session and show the boaters a thing or 2.
> 
> Good luck to all that attend.
> 
> Stewie


I can't believe your not going........


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Fishwhisperer I hope you can make it.

Got my FF repositioned, and bought a livewell. I've just packed and leaving around 5am tomorrow morning. I'll check Burrill Lake out in the morning and hope to catch up with Dishly for some beach fishing in the evening


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Well done to GregL 8) I expected nothing less from you mate.

Got any details for us?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hahah I do... Boop boop!

Fishing was tough, damn tough! (For the kayakers anyway)... Didnt seem to hurt the boaters! 

7 hours of fishing for Greg to dredge one up on his LAST CAST, oh and he also got to have a fully rigged pontoon livewell with a massive engine on it offered at NO CHARGE (I should have lodged a protest!). To be fair his fish was legal, mine were not (Again, suprise suprise) and Paddy got monstered by Tailor. Jon used up all his Mojo during the prefish and Keith was too busy looking for Catfish and undersize Bream too. Let me just say that Greg is one arsey bastard and if I didnt win the lucky door prize of a Sicstick Pro rod I would have belted him around the head a few times!

Some huge fish weighed in from the boaters, close to 40 with about 10 over a kilo!

Was good fun guys, Clyde should get a good turnout!


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Paffoh

Yep was hard going.

The stink boats did really well which was really annoying. I found a few Large Bream in the River near an oyster lease but couldn't catch any. I eventually caught an undersized Bream on my way back in, Got love how GregL got one in the bag with only minutes to go.

I'm going to do the Clyde River comp.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Pfff! Arsey Bastard?
Dudes, I gave you lot ALL day to catch a legal bream. I never even cast a lure with a hook in it until I saw all the yakkers standing on the bank looking (in some cases ;-) ) familiarly dejected. I thought to myself, 'Well, they gave it their best shot, and I don't want the organisers and all the stinkers to think that yakkers can't catch bream", so I quickly put a pair of hooks on the hookless decoy lure I'd been using, and fired off a cast with about 5 minutes to spare, and still 300m from the ramp, with all the stink boats keeping to the 8knts all around me.
Sure enough, a school of hungry bream appeared before me as soon as my lure hit the water, and I soon had him in the net. Because I was relying on someone else (Jon) to catch a bream, I had all my crap tidied away in the esky/live well, and with such little time left (by now about 3 minutes), I didn't have enough time to take everything out, re-stow it elsewhere, and then fill the tank - so I left the hooks in its mouth, and in the net, and raced back to the ramp occasionally dipping it in the water so it didn't keel over!
At that point, I really wished that this part of the lake wasn't an 8knt zone, because I was doing almost 5knts and so all the stinkers got a good look at my situation :? :lol: 
I have got the impression from 'boaters' in the past, that they don't take us yakkers all that seriously - and, well, I'm not sure I did anything to change their opinions - there were a few laughs and pointy fingers in my general direction until finally one of the boats cruised up next to me and offered to put the fish in their tank.
Anyway,boop boop, a win is a win, and I'm stoked - somewhat hollow though it is....there were some awesome bags caught by the stinkers, and it certainly has inspired me to lift my game a wee bit.
I'm sure there'll be more of us at the Clyde in a few weeks - great fishing down there, and I've already got my money on Craig for that one!
Great seeing a few dudes down here again,
Regards,
Smeg (Victorious Pollard)


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Well done GregL. Next time ill just give you the $25 :lol:

see you at Clyde


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so what were the stinkers doing right / differently??


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Davey G said:


> so what were the stinkers doing right / differently??


Fishing where the fish were is my guess.........


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so do you reckon everyone (specifically the stinkboaters) were playing by the rules? (ie using lures only, not using bait, fishing one rod at a time etc etc??)....

nobody out there fishing live yabbies/worms etc??


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

all i can say is boop boop

i had a terrible day why did i decide to camp i was frozen cold in the morning i should have taken up your offer patwah to come snuggle with you hahaha :shock: i've never really fished for bream when they have been so shut down i tried everything but a bit fat dounuts on the bream damn. i guess i'll be going to the tackle shop and getting my self some vibs and looking on youtube to see how to catch bream with them. well done on greg and the last minute fish you knew it was your turn to catch a bream why did you bet on me to win and luck paffoh on winning that rod. i guess it wasnt my day. but i'll be better prepared for the clyde river i'll have to do a couple of prefishs and hopefully it will be a lot warmer or a bit at least.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ok, i have to ask... whats with the boop boop?


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Well done on another good result Greg. Should of seen the boaters faces when the announcer mistakenly said you caught 1 bream for a 5kilo bag. wtf :lol: .

Good job for the others to show up and support the comps. It will be great to see a thriving southern bream series for yakkers in the future.

I will be at the Clyde tourny if i get over the snapper addiction you southerners have inflicted upon me. Might have to stalk out Craig 450 for that one.

Stewie.

Ps I saw your tent set up Jon you must of been absolutely freezing.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

DaveyG

I think the Stink Boats advantage were:
1) they know the area and most probably fish is regularly
2) there were two fishing in every boat
3) they could move fast between locations. 
4) they didnt stay long in anyone location if it want delivering 
5)I think the ones that did realy well moved srtaight to the back of the lake and followed the tide into the far reached and fished back with the tide. 
6) they most probably had a plan and followed it.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

No noticeable tide in Burrill at the moment...
Nah, those guys who did well really know their shit when it comes to deep, cold water breamin'. I almost feel a bit of a tool for saying the lake was shut down, but the truth of the matter is that is what all the locals seem to say about the lake at this time of the year. They (we) have been proved wrong big time...
Some of the biggest bags came from parts of the lake that I've never even considered breamin' in....but now I know those spots and I'll be giving them a flogging, instead of my usual spots that well, basically have been proved to be just warm water spots.
Hats off the boaters who nailed it - inspiring stuff....
Smeg


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

from what I saw most of the stink boats headed straight to the back of the lake and later moved away from the shore into deeper water. Albeit the fish I caught was in 6m of water,I found a lot of Bream in the shallows and in the sandy patches in the weed and the water was warmer.

The problem was the water was clear and as soon as the fish saw me they ran for the weed. I think advantage of the stink boats are they can sit further away from the fish holding areas and get a better angle and approach and position out of the fishes line of sight.

The tide if any was small but enough to give the fish access to feeding areas then back off into holes or weed near the feeding areas.

I think all the Stink boats caught at least one Bream.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

hey stewie

yeah i was absolutely freezing even thought i had two sleeping bags i think i was frozen from sitting outside paffoh and patwahs cabin for so long and then going back to my cold frozen tent. i should i brought a heater with me i might next time. bring back summer already

Jon


----------

